# 20 gallon walstad beginner, loads of questions!



## nickquinteros (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey everyone this is my first post on this forum and possible beginning to a walstad tank in a 20 high tank and I have a bunch of questions. I have several empty aquariums collecting dust in my basement and I hope to setup a bunch of planted tanks but I want to start with a 20 gallon to learn about planted tanks.

So now for the questions!

1. I've read about using dirt as a substrate. a lot of posts about miracle gro organic potting soil but on my trips to HD and lowes, i've only seen potting MIX. are these the same thing? 

2. as for the substrate cap people have been talking about sand and gravel. I wanted to use pea gravel from lowes but i'm afraid it'll be too large and cause problems. has anyone use pea gravel from a home improvement store as a cap in a walstad? I also thought about using pool filter sand too and want some imput from everyone on which works best especially for a beginner tank.

3. Now for lighting. I've been looking at countless posts for lighting and so many mix reviews on lights so I decide to ask for myself. I want this to be more budget friendly since this is the first tank and I was looking at the beams work fspec led. i couldn't really find any reviews on how well it is at growing plants. has anyone used this light on a 20 gallon high planted tank? what other lights would you recommend for a budget light that would grow plants decently. 

i really appreciate any responses and answers to my questions. hopefully i can learn enough to get into high tech CO2 tanks and eventually setup my other aquariums (2 - 55 gallon and a 72 bow front) Thank you so much!


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

nickquinteros said:


> now i'm more confused. I've never seen any posts on walstad tanks using soil capped with stratum, especially not a layer of soil sandwiched between stratum. everything i've seen is soil with a gravel or sand cap. and would that light be strong enough for a 20 high?


I don't know if there's any type of rule for what the topper should be. I've seen gravel, thin layer of sand, garnet blasting media, etc. I think the idea is to use dirt/soil as the primary substrate to provide nutrients to the plants and to provide filtration so you don't need fertilizer or an additional filter.

You want a PAR of 30 µmol (micromoles) at depth (tank depth minus substrate) if you want to be right at the top of low light and right at the bottom of medium light. I don't have the stats handy for the Current light but I can look them up a bit later. If it's not powerful enough I'm sure we can find something that is perfect for you.


----------



## fracturedapple (Jul 7, 2016)

As far as the organic potting soil and potting mix goes, I would say yes. I used miracle gro organic garden soil myself Instead of the potting mix and that works as well. If you wanted to mix something into your soil I have herd people using safe-t-sorb with great success. 

In my experience I would say 2-3 mm gravel would be best for your first Walstad tank but if you want to grow plants that have a fine root system then they would appreciate sand. The only problem with sand is you have to have a thinner layer compared to the gravel so you don't create severe anaerobic conditions in your soil. 

Sorry I don't have a lot of experience with different light systems as I like to stick with what works for me so I really can't suggest a light but I use kessil lights and I have had no problems with growth but I know they are not cheap. Tho one a160we would work for your 20 gal high 

Hope this helps 






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nickquinteros (Mar 24, 2017)

fracturedapple said:


> As far as the organic potting soil and potting mix goes, I would say yes. I used miracle gro organic garden soil myself Instead of the potting mix and that works as well. If you wanted to mix something into your soil I have herd people using safe-t-sorb with great success.
> 
> In my experience I would say 2-3 mm gravel would be best for your first Walstad tank but if you want to grow plants that have a fine root system then they would appreciate sand. The only problem with sand is you have to have a thinner layer compared to the gravel so you don't create severe anaerobic conditions in your soil.
> 
> ...


yeah 240$ is a bit steep for me. i was looking at the fugeray recently. it's still a little pricey for me but if any one can justify it growing plants in a 20 high i might pick that one. ill probably go with pool filter sand as the cap or blasting sand. thank you guys so much


----------

